# North Myrtle Beach Bait on Sunday



## jimj3561 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be pulling into NMB on Sunday nite about 6p. Where can I pu some bait on a Sunday nite for surf fishing? Shrimp and mullet. Plan to rake up some fleas but want to hit it starting 6a on Monday. Thanx!


----------



## randyk (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd hit Walmart. Open late and carry bait. Good place to pick up your licence too. Good Luck.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eugene Platt's in Cherry Grove Sea Mountain Hwy.


----------



## jimj3561 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got some of the frozen stuff from Wally World - also scooped up some sand fleas. Ready for the morning, but kinda choppy out there...


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Swells*

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/myrtle-beach-south-carolina
Monday out looks good ........opcorn:
Wednesday looking like calm !!!!!


----------



## jimj3561 (Jun 10, 2013)

Went out this morn and it wasnt too bad chop wise. I caught 5 little whiting and 1 mini shark. Hoping day#2 will bring larger whiting...


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Try some bloodworms if the pin fish are hitting the shrimp alot


----------

